# bonjour a tous



## dodrey006 (23 Aug. 2012)

Hallo
es ist schon eine lange Zeit, dass ich versuche, auf einem deutschen Standort celebritees, so bin ich glücklich, hier zu sein.
Ich bin kein Deutscher, aber ich entdeckte neubauer christine, ich bin verliebt.

Ich schaue auf einem Pfosten und nahm ein Video von christine, kein Problem, aber auf einem anderen Beitrag gibt aber Video christine Problem mit hochgeladen ...
könnten Sie mir sagen, wenn Sie wissen normale Datei, wenn Christine Neubauer die Datei herunterzuladen Name ist seltsam und Enden. js, aber es ist unmöglich, durch Messen securité.merci downloaden

Immer, wenn ich mich bedanken Video will es sagt, ich getrennt bin.


----------



## Padderson (23 Aug. 2012)

Hallo,
ich denke Du erklärst das Problem am besten einem unserer Administratoren und Redakteure(Q, Muli, Sachse, Gollum, etc.). Oder Du schaust mal in folgenden link: 

Celebboard Intern... rund um Celebboard.net - Celebs - Celeb Bilder Deutsche und Internationale Stars - Celebboard.net


----------



## General (23 Aug. 2012)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB :thumbup:


----------

